# Angie



## nealtw

Among other things that are still changing 
now I am over my limit of PMs and can not PM you:thbup:

And I sure hope my post is aproved


----------



## nealtw

Mine is all back to normal now.


----------



## HandyOne

Neal, you've been very patient, and I appreciate it.

I had built a loop that every time I had you in the new Established Member group, it would loop back to Registered user which now had less abilities as you have found out.

At least the s/w works if I give it clear instructions.

But, due to this I've learned how to drive people crazier than normal!


----------



## nealtw

I am back to ads on the right and over limit on PMs
But I can post now


----------



## HandyOne

Check your pm's now.

And do the Edit Options in your user control panel.    Go to bottom of page and say no to side panel, etc.    Then save.

This time I think you'll stay as you should be.


----------



## nealtw

Angie said:


> Check your pm's now.
> 
> And do the Edit Options in your user control panel.    Go to bottom of page and say no to side panel, etc.    Then save.
> 
> This time I think you'll stay as you should be.



nope, still a problem


----------



## oldognewtrick

I flipped a switch for you, do you still see the side bar?


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> I flipped a switch for you, do you still see the side bar?



Nope:down:.......... still the same.


----------



## HandyOne

I'll check some settings in the morning for you.


----------



## nealtw

Thank you>..


----------



## nealtw

Angie, My account was changed a couple years ago, Tom should know the details, that might be the problem.


----------



## HandyOne

See if you can edit options to not see the side bar.  I made a small change to your member account that may help this issue.


----------



## nealtw

Angie said:


> See if you can edit options to not see the side bar.  I made a small change to your member account that may help this issue.



You're not there yet.:rofl:


----------



## HandyOne

Neal, I've put you in Supporting Member status, try your Edit Options now to get rid of the side bar.

I'll leave you there until I figure out what is missing on the Established Member setting.


----------



## nealtw

Angie said:


> Neal, I've put you in Supporting Member status, try your Edit Options now to get rid of the side bar.
> 
> I'll leave you there until I figure out what is missing on the Established Member setting.



The side bar disappeared when you changed it but the forum option page has not changed. Close enough.


----------



## HandyOne

Okay, Neal.  We'll leave it like this for now.  Thanks for working with me during this.


----------



## Speedbump

For what it's worth, I now see a side panel and I still can't do anything with BB Code.  All BB code is turned off for me.


----------



## HandyOne

speedbump, try your link now.

I cannot do everything as some things are saved to make Supporting Members have some extra abilities.


----------



## Speedbump

Yes, it works now Angie.  Thanks...


----------



## nealtw

It is confusing to get the little red notice of someone quoting me 24 hrs after I have answered it and the thread has moved on .

I have most of the email notices turned off but I do get some for really old threads with new posts, but they too come in 24 hrs late.


----------



## oldognewtrick

It's probably from a new member that hasn't been ok'd as of yet.


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> It's probably from a new member that hasn't been ok'd as of yet.



Could be!!!


----------



## havasu

Neal, see my post regarding the approve posts. I have been approving many of your posts, which are originally written by a probationary member. Seems there is a glitch.


----------



## nealtw

havasu said:


> Neal, see my post regarding the approve posts. I have been approving many of your posts, which are originally written by a probationary member. Seems there is a glitch.



See post 13 check the time it was posted, I still haven't had notifation
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=21256


----------

